# Impossible de copier  les photos Iphone vers dossier ou disque dur.



## soda24 (21 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Iphone 7 dont je souhaite récupérer les photos. Impossible de les enregistrer sur mon macbookpro pou PC windows. Lorsque je branche mon Iphone je vois les photos dans l'application photo mais lorsque je copie impossible de les coller dans un dossier images par exemple. Et si je choisis exporter. Exporter les photos est grisé et donc non actif. J'ai essayé d'ouvrir les photos sur PC windows mais le copier coller s'arrête après quelques photos avec un échec. Avez vous une solution car l'importation est impossible dans l'application photos qui n'a pas assez d'espace Airdrop ne voit pas l'Iphone. Y a t-il une appli en ligne qui permette de faire ceci ? Une autre solution sera la bienvenue. En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,



soda24 a dit:


> car l'importation est impossible dans l'application photos qui n'a pas assez d'espace


Es tu en train d'écrire que tu n'as pas assez de place sur ton disque pour y copier les photos ?


----------

